# Russian Watch Authentication... Is This Real Too?



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Help out there would be most appreciated on this one too.

I have had this army watch for about 8 years or so now, and am quite sure it's possibly a piece of junk.

But before it gets pinged into the big round file in the living room corner, opinions would be gratefully received on it's authenticity! 

A mate went to Russia and more specifically to St. Petersburg about eight years ago, perhaps ten.

I asked him if he could possibly ensnare any army watches he sees out there. They were selling over at the time, but I thought I would ask if he could grab one.

Anyway, he brought back two, this and another currently residing in the loft somewhere. No packaging, just in a small crappy plastic bag with the seal strip at the top, but at least from the country itself.

Probably a crock of bull, but I have put a Seiko up for authentication today and it seems it may be good, so one out of two ain't bid if this is rubbish!!

It still works by the way... even if it's a binner!! 





































Cheers...

Greg.


----------



## swubb (Apr 30, 2009)

Not seen that particular dial before but the rest of it is pure Vostok.

Here's mine


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Cheers swubb and catflem for your responses...

Great to know it's a keeper. It's been in a bottom drawer with 'perhaps' status on it!!

I have a green face KGB one somewhere too... getting the stepladders out this week and loftward bounds methinks!!

Thanks.


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

Why do you keep asking if perfectly working watches are "only good for the bin"? I'm sure even if it's of unsure provenance it will be worth something to someone on here, maybe not in money, but please don't throw anything away. Offer it up for free, buyer pays postage?


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

HereBeMonsters said:


> Why do you keep asking if *perfectly working watches* are "only good for the bin"? I'm sure even if it's of unsure provenance it will be worth something to someone on here, maybe not in money, but please don't throw anything away. Offer it up for free, buyer pays postage?


^^^

Okay mate.

If somebody had said it was totally fake, and not worth a penny, then I wouldn't have offered it up. I would have found it bad etiquette, even with buyer pays postage, to offer up a watch that had been confirmed as non-authentic on this forum.

That's why I used the term 'only good for the bin.' I was speaking metaphorically.

*It's a genuine watch forum for genuine watches.*

If I was to be told they were counterfeit (I genuinely did not know), then working or not, the minute they are offered up on here to a forum member I would be in breach of my own standards. End of. I would be offering up *replicas* on Roy's site.

Hence my term 'only good for the bin.'


----------



## swubb (Apr 30, 2009)

I agree, it's always best to check if something is genuine.

On a side note my Vostok, although not the best looking watch in the world, keeps fantastic time for an automatic (within a few seconds a day). It is one of those watches where you're not expecting too much because it is so cheap and then you're pleasantly surprised when it turns out to be really good.

I've had mine a few years now. I think I got it for about Â£25 from the bay. What other 200m automatic watch could you get for that?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

People do fake Russian watches; they counterfeit anything they think they can make money from.

Gregâ€™s watch is a post USSR Vostok Amphibia by the looks of it. The case will be all steel but the rotating bezel will be heavily chromium plated brass. Vostok Amphia watches are pretty tough customers and are deservedly popular with us watch collectors.

Gregâ€™s watch has a dial that is clearly Russian navy related and quite handsome, in my opinion.

Boctok has always been the master of picture dials; though others have tried to be topical to, havenâ€™t you Omega? 

Not that I'm going to leave Rolex, Timex, Smiths or any other watch maker out on that score. 

Nice looking Amphibia Greg.


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Stan said:


> People do fake Russian watches; they counterfeit anything they think they can make money from.
> 
> Gregâ€™s watch is a post USSR Vostok Amphibia by the looks of it. The case will be all steel but the rotating bezel will be heavily chromium plated brass. Vostok Amphia watches are pretty tough customers and are deservedly popular with us watch collectors.
> 
> ...


Not just an authentication BUT an exact breakdown into the metal types of both the case and the bezel!! :lol:

I am not worthy gentlemen!!! :lol:

I will put pics up of my KGB when I finally unearth it, though it will be a needle in a haystack job if ever there was one.

I am just glad this one popped up!!

It will be on my wrist tomorrow... bonus. 

Thanks to all.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Result! Greg's happy.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

What Stan said above. As a final "test", unscrew the crown and pull out the stem - if it goes all floppy (like it needs a blue pill :lol: ) then it's a Boctok (the stylized "B" in a circle on the left of the dial) :yes:

It will likely have a 2414 manual or a 2416 auto movement in the engine room, those are the most common, 17 J manual, 21 J auto. The top inscription on the back says " Water or Dust Resistant " , not sure about the bottom one, it's either "Automatic" or might be "Antimagnetic". If it's an auto, I'd go for "Automatic" obviously :grin:

Haven't seen that dial before, but who knows how many different ones Boctok/Vostok have made by now? :blink:


----------

